# Firmware build v9.0 2018.39.6 8377b4d (10/9/2018)



## Allb18c (Apr 12, 2018)

Just got it! I knew I had a reason to stay up.


----------



## Bokonon (Apr 13, 2017)

Software update notification at 1:30am? Yes, please!

Heading out to the driveway with a pillow and blanket. 

EDIT 1: Estimated update time is 45 minutes.

EDIT 2: Actual update time was 25 minutes. Version is 39.6. I'm little surprised it's not a hypothetical 39.6.2 or later, but I'll take it. Apparently plain ole 39.6 was good enough for prime time.


----------



## slotti (May 29, 2018)

39.6 completed, on home WiFi


----------



## Dave EV (Apr 16, 2018)

slotti said:


> 39.6 completed, on home WiFi


Same here: 2018.39.6 8377b4d
Car download downloaded around 550 MB via WiFi.


----------



## SoFlaModel3 (Apr 15, 2017)

It looks as though this may be the start of v9 wide release for Model 3. We can still keep the megathread going for biding time until we all get the update though


----------



## ChrisHH (Sep 2, 2018)

My update to 39.6 completed this morning. 

will test it out on a run to the store in a few hours


----------



## AMPM (May 1, 2018)

Update was pending when I went out to the car this morning. Haven’t driven it yet but so far I like the new layout, etc.


----------



## Ken Voss (Feb 2, 2017)

V9 downloaded last night


----------



## Jon Hupp (Sep 5, 2018)

Anybody have any insight as to how they do this software upgrade rollout? Is it by location? Does it matter how long you've had your car? I have great WiFi in my garage so I'm anxiously waiting. Anything one can do to 'push' things along? Thanks.


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 10, 2018)

What if you have no WiFi connection in the garage? My WiFi signal is pretty crappy.


----------



## Love (Sep 13, 2017)

...sigh


----------



## Blizzard (Sep 10, 2018)

Wouldn’t be great if Tesla had provisions to take Ethernet through the charging port....using the Ethernet through powerline....


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

I got home today about 3:30 CT, plugged in and about 2 hours later got a software update notification, which took about 25 minutes to install. I sat in the car while it installed and it was both scary and exciting. Initially I had heated seats and tunes, but then both quit, it got cooler and I was wondering how much longer it would take as I was becoming desperately in need of a haircut. Finally the screen came back, then rebooted and I had 39.6.

FWIW, I recently added wi-fi to my detached garage and plugged in every night since. Details are in the benefit of wi-fi thread.


----------



## francoisp (Sep 28, 2018)

Got my update around 8PM ET.


----------



## Rick Steinwand (May 19, 2018)

So much for the thought that most updates happen at night.


----------



## Jon Hupp (Sep 5, 2018)

I just wish they would take the suspense out of this process and send owners an email or message to the effect: ' Your update is planned for 10/15/18 at 10 pm if WiFi is adequate...'


----------



## MelindaV (Apr 2, 2016)

Jon Hupp said:


> I just wish they would take the suspense out of this process and send owners an email or message to the effect: ' Your update is planned for 10/15/18 at 10 pm if WiFi is adequate...'


yeah- because that went so well with the September deliveries


----------



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

Jon Hupp said:


> I just wish they would take the suspense out of this process and send owners an email or message to the effect: ' Your update is planned for 10/15/18 at 10 pm if WiFi is adequate...'


I think the cars ready for updates head to a queue and get the update the next time they connect. You are not going to miss the update if they decide you are ready and the car isn't connected.


----------



## Jon Hupp (Sep 5, 2018)

ER1C8 said:


> I think the cars ready for updates head to a queue and get the update the next time they connect. You are not going to miss the update if they decide you are ready and the car isn't connected.


So what makes a car 'ready for updates?' I would suspect that most of the delivered Model 3's are 'ready' but I also suspect, in case there are problems and not to overload their servers, that Tesla has some sort of algorithm to spread the updates out over time???


----------



## ER1C8 (Jan 1, 2018)

Jon Hupp said:


> So what makes a car 'ready for updates?' I would suspect that most of the delivered Model 3's are 'ready' but I also suspect, in case there are problems and not to overload their servers, that Tesla has some sort of algorithm to spread the updates out over time???


By "ready" I mean Tesla flags your car as ready. None of us know how they choose what cars are ready for an update. Could be random, could be an algorithm that makes decisions based on hardware versions, location and driver demographics. We will most likely never know how or why they choose to roll out the way they do.


----------

